# Batch File einfache for schleife



## tameck (5. November 2007)

Hi, 

erstmal sorry weiß gar net ob ich hier richtig bin wenn nich dürft ihr mich gerne verschieben  

so nun zu meinen problem ich will diesen code 


```
net user %1 /domain
```

in einer for schleife haben hat jmd eine idee würd mich freuen danke 

gruß chris


----------



## defc0n1 (5. November 2007)

HI,

so müsste es gehen:


```
for /L %%i IN (1 1 254) do net user %1 /domain
```

Die erste Zahl ist der Startwert, die zweite die Schrittweite, die dritte der Endwert.

Für weitere Infos gib in der cmd help for ein.


----------

